# Dog Aggression? Bark Maniacs? Expert Advice in ComPETability!



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:


Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household

Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy --------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hey there all you dog lovers! Today the book is FREE one last day!

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your MultiDOG Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever adopted a "less-adoptable" dog? Exactly what IS a "less adoptable" dog? Check out the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/19/less-adoptable-pet-week/

The book has all the must-knows for smoothing dog-to-dog behavior issues, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What do YOUR dogs call YOU? Momma? She-who-fills-the-bowl? fun stuff on today's blog.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/03/name-game-what-dogs-call-you/

Of course, if the dogs are giving you fits with their behavior, you'll find answers and help in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's National Breast Cancer Awareness Month...and dogs can get cancer, too. How do you tell and what do you do? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/10/national-breast-cancer-awareness-month-for-pets-too/

Of course, you can find out all the must-knows about dog behavior in the book.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

I should probably check it out


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Reviglio said:


> I should probably check it out


Please do! Hope the book will help with your canine behavior issues--or just explain some of the fun foibles dogs do. *s*

Here is today's blog that may help with the upcoming howl-idays, too:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/17/vacations-pet-sitters/

The book has all the must-knows about dog-to-dog behavior concerns. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Tips for introducing dogs to babies & toddlers in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/24/oh-baby-introducing-dogs-to-kids-safely/

More details are in the book, of course, plus all the must-knows on keeping the peace between dogs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Halloween and doggy guilt?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/31/halloween-pet-guilt/

All the must-knows about dog-to-dog behavior are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Amy, I love your subject lines. They always make me smile. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Vicki. I love writing titles and subject lines--even if they rarely do well in SEO, it's fun. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just in time for Thanksgiving visits--tips on taking King with you:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/21/holiday-pet-visits/

Of course, all the must-knows about dog comPETability can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Weird stuff dogs eat can get them in trouble. Today's blog explains why they do it--and what you can do to protect them:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/05/weird-stuff-dogs-eat/

Of course the book has all the must-knows about helping dogs get along together!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

With the weather getting cold, keep your pets safe from frostbite and hypothermia. Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/12/cold-protection-for-hot-dogs-cats/

Of course, all the must-knows about multi-dog behavior issues can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This book is FREE now through Christmas!

Do your dogs chase cars, bikes, CATS? Tips here:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Puppy-Car-Chasing.htm

More detailed behavior help in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your pets have New Year resolutions? Mine do!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/02/5358/

Learn all about dog behavior woes and what to do in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

A bit of a departure--with a video--of the raccoon the Magical-Dawg wanted to befriend, eeeeek!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/16/animal-attacks-raccoon-video-caution/

Learn all the must-knows about dog behavior in the book, of course!


----------



## WickerMom (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the comPETability - have you not set it up on Amazon?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

WickerMom said:


> Love the comPETability - have you not set it up on Amazon?


Yes, it's on kindle--either "click" the book cover image in my signature (below) or this link should take you directly to ComPETability(Dogs)
http://tinyurl.com/cl5fyta/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 24 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fun blog about your dogs & play here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/06/how-pets-play/

Lots more info about canine behavior in the book, of course!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't seen it much in the U.S., but more so in Asia, where there are more stray dogs--dogs chasing vehicles, including motorcycles!

The worst I've seen is in India, where dogs are idealists and go in for Big Causes: they chase trucks and buses, occasionally getting run over in the process.

Congrats and good luck with your books!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

P.C. (Peter) Anders said:


> I haven't seen it much in the U.S., but more so in Asia, where there are more stray dogs--dogs chasing vehicles, including motorcycles!
> 
> The worst I've seen is in India, where dogs are idealists and go in for Big Causes: they chase trucks and buses, occasionally getting run over in the process.
> 
> Congrats and good luck with your books!


Thanks! The real trouble is when the dog CATCHES the bus! LOL!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just in time for Valentines--how to love your dog!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/13/how-to-love-your-dog/

Of course, all the must-know dog behavior tips are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does doggy aggression have YOU growling? Here's what's going on--aggression explained here, with tips what to do:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/tp/9-Kinds-of-Puppy-Aggression.htm

Of course, many more details on your dog's behavior can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs get into everything? Tips for keeping them safe in this week's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/06/dog-proofing-101/

You'll find all the must-knows on solving canine behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have doggy aggression problems? Here are some tips and definitions:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/13/9-kinds-of-dog-aggression-what-to-do/

More details on how to solve dog aggression (and other behavior problems) are in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs keep you awake at night? Here are some tips for dealing with doggy insomniacs:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2013/03/21/dealing-with-puppy-insomnia.htm

More dog behavior answers are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Easter!  Just be sure your dog doesn't get into the candy:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/27/easter-candy-caution-for-pets/

You'll find all the must-knows for solving canine behavior complaints in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The angst of not getting along can lead to all kinds of problem behaviors and even health issues like...becoming a lick-maniac:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/10/lick-maniacs-canine-chewers/

Learn how to keep the peace with the ComPETability (dogs-to-dogs) book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your pooch pudgy? Too much "table muscle" can affect behavior:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/17/pudgy-pooches-tubby-tabbies/

You'll learn all the must-knows to solve dog behavior problems in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-dog Household


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's FREE! For the next 20 days, get the Ebook version (in exchange for a fair review)

Dog Behavior Tips To Save Your Sanity!
*
ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-DOG Household*


Recognize and diffuse 9 kinds of aggression 
Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety
Settle doggy territory disputes, potty problems and mealtime woes 
Introduce new dogs, your fiancee, babies, kids & cats to current canines 
Stop nuisance barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Get the Ebook for free, here:

*http://storycartel.com/books/10/competability-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-multidog-household/*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's FREE! For the next 12 days, get the Ebook version (in exchange for a fair review)

Dog Behavior Tips To Save Your Sanity!
*
ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-DOG Household*


Recognize and diffuse 9 kinds of aggression 
Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety
Settle doggy territory disputes, potty problems and mealtime woes 
Introduce new dogs, your fiancee, babies, kids & cats to current canines 
Stop nuisance barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Get the Ebook for free, here:

*http://storycartel.com/books/10/competability-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-multidog-household/*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today is TAKE YOUR DOG TO WORK DAY!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/19/take-your-dogpet-to-work/

Learn all the behavior tips and tricks necessary for a good office doggy in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTIDOG HOUSEHOLD


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book is now available as an AUDIO BOOK, too!

More info in the book, but here's tips for fixing fireworks fears:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/03/fixing-fireworks-fears-in-pets/

Learn all the dog behavior must-knows in ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-DOG Household!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> The book is now available as an AUDIO BOOK, too!


Is your dog reading it?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is your dog reading it?


He's very bright so perhaps he is reading it!

Mostly, though, the two-legged family members read the book to get insight into solving problem behaviors, especially those of multi-dog households. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your pets react to music? There are some kinds of melodies that act like natural sedatives and can be helpful to soothe the angst...check out today's blog for more:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/02/cats-dogs-music-oh-my/

You can find all the pet-astic details about dog behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-DOG HOUSEHOLD!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have "old" dogs? How do they get along?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/07/woof-wednesday-what-is-old-fetching-fools/

All of your canine behavior MUST KNOWS are in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Solving allergies to pets:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/16/allergy-to-cats-8-16/

Of course, all the MUST KNOWS about dog behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-DOG HOUSEHOLD.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you provide safe hot weather games for your fur-kids? Lots of tips in the blog today--including a new ASK AMY video:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/23/safe-hot-weather-activities-8-23/

Of course, you can find all the must-know dog behavior info in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your Multi-DOG Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs jump up on you? Here's tips for controlling the bounce!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/28/jumping-up-dogs-8-28/

You can find all the must-know dog behavior answers in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Has this ever happened to you? 

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/18/i-broke-my-arm-boarding-my-dog/

You can find all the canine must-knows about behavior in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Want to turn your pet love into buck$ with pet-sitting? Learn more here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/27/sitting-pretty-earn-pet-sitting-income-for-the-howl-idays-beyond/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows for dog sitting and canine behavior in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Okay, this is a new one you may not have seen:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/11/01/ask-amy-dog-uses-cat-litter-box/

All the MUST KNOWS about dog behavior can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is this your life, too? 

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/04/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-pet-writer/

You'll find all the must-knows about dog behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do dogs hug and lean?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/11/ask-amy-why-does-my-dog-hug-lean/

All the must-know dog behavior answers can be found in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Choosing safe dog toys...for the howl-idays and beyond!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/18/ask-amy-choosing-safe-dog-toys/

You'll find all the must-knows on dog behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New Years BOOOM!!! fireworks can make pets crazy--here are some tips for keeping your dog safe and calm:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/27/ask-amy-soothing-pets-noise-phobia/

All the must-knows about dog behavior are found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-DOG household. And the book is part of a BUNDLE of four (4) pet books on Kindle Countdown sale ($4.99 for 2 more hours!...then $6.99 for four books, and so on...) Check it out! Hope it helps some pets!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your pets have New Year's resolutions? Mine do!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/01/pets-new-years-resolutions/

Find out all the must-knows about dog behavior in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

I love dog jokes and dog puns. Especially the joke about the Talking Dog that walked into a bar.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are you in San Diego? Stop by the Cat Show at Del Mar Fairgrounds this weekend, I'll be paw-tographing books! See the link, below, for details.

http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/24/san-diego-cat-show-fun/

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household

Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do dogs roll in nasty schtuff? Video Ask Amy answers here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/29/why-do-dogs-roll-in-nasty-schtuff/

You'll find all the must knows about dog behavior in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your dogs (and cats) celebrate Valentines? Here's the way we do it at my house:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/02/14/celebrating-valentines-furry-way/

Learn all the must-knows about dog behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-Dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Interesting new info on neutering dogs, hmnnn:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/02/21/pros-cons-neutering-really-cons/

Of course all the must knows about dog behavior can be found in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a pudgy pooch? (or tubby tabby?), because one pet steals food from another? We're giving away some Hill's Metabolic pet food reducing diet on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/03/15/fluffy-fat/

Tips in the book, of course, about managing feeding in a multi-dog household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open “paws”

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you miss it? Last Tuesday was National Dog Fighting Awareness Day:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/08/national-dog-fighting-awareness-day/

This is of course very different than two dogs squabbling over a stuffed toy--you can find behavior answers in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-dog household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Careful of those Easter lilies...and chocolate, and more! Dogs get into everything!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/16/beware-easter-lily-seasonal-poisons/

You can find all the must-know behavior info in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-Dog household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOUR dogs play? Lots of canine (and kitty!) insights on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

    Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

    Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

    Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

    Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

    Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

    Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!


Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household


Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 26 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd and a Siamese wannabe who edit every book she publishes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOUR dogs play? Lots of canine (and kitty!) insights on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household

Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 30 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd, a Siamese wannabe and a tabby delinquent who edit every book she publishes.

How do YOUR dogs play? Lots of canine (and kitty!) insights on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household

Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 30 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd, a Siamese wannabe and a tabby delinquent who edit every book she publishes.

How do YOUR dogs play? Lots of canine (and kitty!) insights on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The United States is home to 78.2 million owned dogs, and 28 percent of owners own more than one dog while 12 percent own three or more. That means more furry love for owners, but also can create a howling mess over that (GRRRR!) new canine friend. From conflicts over favorite toys and chew bons to sharing time with a favorite human, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new guide gives owners the ability to understand why dogs act with dog-matic aggression, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-dog household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain canine woofs and whines and body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your dogs. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

Recognize and diffuse dog-to-dog aggression

Solve canine firework fears, thunder phobias and separation anxiety

Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes

Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident dogs welcome with open "paws"

Introduce the new arrival (including fiancee, babies, kids & cats) to the current canines

Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, digging, jumping up, and more!

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple dogs to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving dog owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for canine fun and peace.

For more pet behavior advice refer to:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your CAT-DOG Household

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-CAT Household

Amy Shojai, CABC is the author of 30 award-winning nonfiction pet books and a consultant to the pet products industry. She shares her home with a smart aleck German Shepherd, a Siamese wannabe and a tabby delinquent who edit every book she publishes.

How do YOUR dogs play? Lots of canine (and kitty!) insights on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
 Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Problems-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS
*AVAILABLE IN AUDIO, TOO!*

Dog behavior challenges the most knowledgeable dog lovers, and dog behavior problems lose pets their homes. Dog behavioral problems arise out of owners not understanding dog language and normal animal behavior. Dog training helps stop dog barking, for instance, but this book explains why dogs bark and how to understand dog behavior and manage puppies and dogs whether you have a single canine, a puppy or multiple dogs. *COMPETABILITY: DOG-TO DOG* provides step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant uses dog psychology to address:

Dog bites, dog aggression, and dog fights
Scared dogs, noise phobias, dog fireworks fears, and canine thunder phobias
Canine separation anxiety, dog separation behaviors, and dog destructive behaviors
Dog resource guarding of toys, food and owners
Manage dog food issues and feeding dogs
Puppy house training and dog marking behaviors
Positive dog training, clicker training, lure training, and obedience training
Proper dog introductions
Introduce dogs to new dogs
Introduce dogs to baby or kids
Introduce dogs to cats
Reduce bullying behavior
How to choose pet friends to reduce growls

This book also offers fun how-to advice to solve common pet peeves:

barking
puppy chewing
dog digging
puppies eating poop
dogs rolling in poop
dogs jumping up, and more!


----------

